# Mora 420 transportabel machen



## Pasta319 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mir ein System mit einem Mora 420 vor ein paar Monaten gebaut. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Silent Base 800.
Aktuell geht es mir darum den PC mal auf eine Lan-Party mitzunehmen. 
Aktuell geht der Wakü-Schlauch einfach nur durch die vorgesehenen Öffnungen zum Radiator. 
Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen um die Schläuche für den Transport zu trennen?  Es gibt ja solche schnellkuplungen.  
Ich verwende G1/4 Fittinge. 
EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm 
Habt ihr etwas ähnliches im Einsatz?  

Ein weiteres anliegen ist eine Lösung für ein Gehäuse,  dass dafür keine Durchführung hat. Das neue Be Quiet Gehäuse 801 hat dafür anscheinend keine Durchführung mehr. 
Wie habt ihr so etwas bei anderen Gehäusen bisher gelöst? 

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2018)

Ich habe zum abklemmen die Koolance QD3 Kupplungen verwendet. Simpel anwendbar, qualitativ hochwertig.


----------



## v3nom (1. Juli 2018)

Ich schilder dir mal mein Konzept:

- intern 360er Lüfter
- extern Mora 420
- hinten gehen die Schläuche raus und haben die EK QDCs

Damit kann ich den Mora trennen und hinten die QDCs schließen damit der 360er den Loop kühlt. Die QDCs sind nicht super sexy, aber extrem robust und nahezu leckfrei. Die QDCs kann ich im Betrieb öffnen und es tropft null. Verbaut sind also 2 Paar. Ein 3. Paar nutze ich ohne Schlauch zum ablassen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist der Mora 3, die Pumpe, die CPU und die GPU mit Schnelltrennkupplungen versehen. So kann ich jede Komponente Problemlos,  ohne vorher Wasser abzulassen wechseln. 
Ich hatte auch mal die QD3 und kann die gar nicht empfehlen. Bei mir gingen sie nach kurzer Zeit schon nicht mehr zu, was natürlich nicht der Sinn so einer Kupplung ist. 
Ob es am Kühlmittel (Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra) liegt weis ich nicht, aber es wäre möglich. 
Ich verwende jetzt die Plastik Dinger die man bei Aquacomputer und EK kaufen kann, die sind nicht so schön, funktionieren aber Problemlos.


----------



## Pasta319 (2. Juli 2018)

Okay dann werden es bei mir wohl auch die EK QDCs. 
Sehen jetzt echt nicht überragend aus aber wenn sie ihren Dienst verrichten reicht das. 
Die GPU so einzubauen wäre auch recht praktisch wenn man sie doch ab und an mal in einem anderen System braucht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juli 2018)

Ja meine Wakü ist von Anfang an nicht auf Optik ausgelegt worden, sondern darauf das alles schnell problemlos wechselbar ist. Gerade die Grafikkarte ist wichtig, heute hat man die GTX 1080ti drin, morgen wird vielleicht die neue Vorgestellt die man will/braucht, nächstes Jahr dann die nächste... 
Da jedesmal das Wasser ablassen wäre absurd. 
Auch kann ja mal z.b. die Pumpe ausfallen, ist mir zwar noch nie passiert und liest man so in Foren auch nicht, aber es kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juli 2018)

Mal kurz die QD 3 Bilder gesucht, so war es auch bei mir, aber es ist nicht mein Bild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (2. Juli 2018)

EK nutzt die QDCs ja auch bei der alten und neuen AiOs. Sehr bequeme Lösung.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Juli 2018)

Bei mir sind intern ein 240+420 Radiatoren verbaut.
Als Schnellkupplung verwende ich diese hier: Alphacool Eiszapfen HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G3/8 IG mit Reduzierer G1/4 - Chrome
Die habe ich so am Schlauch angebaut so das ich die zwei Schläuche die raus führen in sich wieder verbinden kann und kann dann mein System so auch ohne den Mora betreiben.

Bei Umbauarbeiten erweist sich dies als sehr nützlich, da ich dann mein System auch ohne den Mora direkt befüllen und entlüften kann.
Mein Mora ist dann bereits befüllt und entlüftet und muss nur am ende einfach wieder mit angeschlossen werden.

Wenn dein Gehäuse keine Durchführung hat dann muss du dir Löcher selber rein bohren oder eine Slotblende mit Schottverbindung dazu verwenden.
Schottverbinungen gibt es auch zu kaufen.

Alphacool HF Schottverschraubung G1/4 - Chrome | Schottverschraubung | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


Oder als Slotblende: Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany

Bei mir habe ich so was verwendet: Schottverschraubung G1/4" IG auf 13mm Tulle MSV | Schottverschraubung | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Meine Rückwand besteht überwiegend aus Lochblech, daher habe ich mir da einfach ein Loch rein geknipst und dann auch Unterlegscheiben zur Verstärkung mit verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (2. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze diese Slotblende: Aqua Computer Webshop -  Gehausedurchfuhrung uber Slotblende mit zwei Verbindungen G1/4, zweiteilig 63046
Sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (2. Juli 2018)

Wenn hinten an der Slotblende auf beide Anschlüsse die Koolance QD3 Kupplungen dran sollen muss man aufpassen welche Slotblende man nimmt. 

Bei der hier z.B. Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfuhrung | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany sind die Anschlüsse zu nahe bei einander. Da passt das dann nicht....

Die von Aquacomputer sieht besser aus. Da scheinen die Anschlüsse mehr Abstand zu einander zu haben.


----------



## v3nom (2. Juli 2018)

Die von Aquatuning ist auch recht "dick". Da haben bei mir die runden Stücke nicht durch die Blende gepasst und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die dann noch abdichten, wenn man die für die Montage auseinander und anschließend mit weniger Tiefe verschraubt werden (da die Streben der Slots im Weg sind).


----------



## Anilman (4. Juli 2018)

Die qdc3 von koolance haben nur probleme bei ü50c wassertemp und entsprechend überdruck(durch die hitze)

kam bei mir anfangs mal vor als ich die lüfter falsch montiert hatte das die temp zu hoch war und nach dem abschalten (netzschalter aus)

beim abmontieren der gpu um den radiator auszubauen,der qdc3 ca. 2 sek nicht ganz verschlossen war.


kann mir vorstellen das die mit weichmacher und ablagerungen probleme haben.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

Bei meinen Schnellkupplungen von Alphacool muss ich nur darauf achten das die beim zusammenstecken etwas feucht sind. Sonst kann es passieren das die Dichtung nicht richtig sitzt und ganz leicht undicht ist. Das habe ich dann meist nur bei einem der zwei Anschlüsse wo es nach etwa 30min immer ein kleiner Tropfen am Boden ist. Ich muss meine daher nach dem Zusammenstecken die ersten Stunden immer prüfen ob sie dicht sind. Ist es nicht muss ich den einen immer trennen und neu zusammenstecken, dann hält er normalerweise wieder dicht. Kann aber sein das einer der zwei bei mir eine Macke hat.

Mit dem Druck im System ist es bei mir nur manchmal schwer sie wieder zu verbinden, aber das ist nichts neues bei Schnellkupplungen wenn das Rückschlagventil unter Druck steht.
Kenne ich aus meiner Berufszeit mit den LKWs was ich gefahren bin. Denn da hatten wird  bei bestimmten Auflieger oder Ladekran auch Schnellkupplungen und die liessen sich dann auch schwer verbinden standen sie unter Druck. Aber da hatte ich meine Tricks um etwas den Druck abbauen zu können.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juli 2018)

Anilman schrieb:


> Die qdc3 von koolance haben nur probleme bei ü50c wassertemp und entsprechend überdruck(durch die hitze)


Wer bitte hat über 50°C Wassertemperatur? Als ich meine QD3 hatte, hatte ich auch den Aquacomputer Gigant 3360 mit 6 oder 8 Lüftern, ein geiles Teil eigentlich. Riesengroß, massig Platz für Lüfter, enorme Kühlleistung. Nur leider war meiner Undicht und ich bekam das auch nicht in den Griff. So wurde alles umgebaut, auch die Schnelltrennkupplungen, weil ich da schon die Probleme hatte das sie nicht mehr schliesen, nach nur 4-5 Wochen...
Wasser war nie annähernd bei 35°C. 
Jetzt mit meinem Mora 3 420 Pro und 9 Lüftern auch höchstens 34°C Wasser eingangs Temperatur, gekühlt wird ein I7-7820k (der nicht gerade kühl ist wie man weis) und eine GTX 1080ti, auch die erzeugen ja gut wärme (wie die Luft Kühler User wissen). Also das die QD3 kaputt gingen weil das Wasser zu heis wurde ist zu 100% bei mir ausgeschlossen. 

Aber egal, wie schon gesagt, die Optik ist mir egal. Wichtig ist das alles geht und das ist mit den CPC (CPC : Quick Connect / Disconnect Fittings & Couplings Leader das sind die die Aquacomputer und EK verkaufen) der Fall.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

Bei uns war es Gestern sehr heiss, bin Gestern auch auf 34°C Wassertemperatur im Game gekommen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Juli 2018)

34°C halte ich aber noch für unbedenklich. Meine Lüfter am Mora laufen auch erst bei 30°C Wassertemp an. Bis dahin schön passiv und so natürlich absolut unhörbar  
Für Surfen und Videos schauen reicht das.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juli 2018)

Sehe ich auch so, bei diesen 34°C liefen die Lüfter auch nur mit etwa 680 U/min.
Max. Drehzahl ist je nach verbauten Lüfter zwischen 1200 und 1500 U/min.

Die Lüfter vom Mora laufen normal auch erst ab 30°C an, nur jetzt wenn wir fast 30°C Raumtemperatur haben habe ich sie mit einem anderem Profil am laufen wo alle Lüfter per Kurve geregelt werden. Denn die Zweipunkte Regelung bringt ja nur ein feste Drehzahl mit.


----------



## Anilman (4. Juli 2018)

Ja gehe von 50 aus

hatte zu der zeit nen 240 radiator für die 1080ti

hatte beim zusammenbau nicht geachtet wie die lüfter ausgerichtet sind.

hatte somit push push glaube ich (jetzt weiste schon beacheid wie xD)

habe bissl getestet

und hatte ne hohe gpu temp.

habe dan noch fix geprüft was los ist und gesehen das der radiator quasi 0 frischluft erhalten hat xD


Das mit dem übersruck ist ja verständlich aber seit dem liegen die temps bei 43c im synthetischen benachmarks


werde eh 2019 ne mora kaufen dann sollte es selbst passiv kaum probleme geben
240+280+mora420.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2018)

Push Push bringt ja nichts, muss ja ein Luftzug durch den Radiator gehen.
Habe nur 30mm Radiatoren intern verbaut, da habe ich nur Push mit Frischluft bei mir mit beiden Radiatoren eingerichtet.
Selbst der Mora der dicker ist habe ich nur in Push verbaut.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2018)

Nochmal eine Frage zu der Slotblende von Alphacool. 
Alphacool HF 38 Slotblende Panama | Slotblenden | Gehause & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany

Brauche ich dafür nochmal zusätzliche Fittinge?  
Die EK Kupplungen kann ich einfach dahinter dann anschließen?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2018)

Da sind 1/4 Zoll Gewinde beidseitig dran, kannst umsetzen wie du möchtest.
Kannst Fittinge dran schrauben oder auch direkt Schnellkupplung. GGf für die Schnellkupplung Doppelgewinde-Adapter verwenden.


----------



## Pasta319 (5. Juli 2018)

Ich brauche dann ja eigentlich nur die Slotblende und dann 2 Fittinge pro Seite. 

Bei den EK QDCs muss ja zwingend ein Schlauch an beiden Enden sein. 
Mit der Kupplung von Alphacool könnte man ja einfach 2 Doppelgewinde auf einer Seite nutzen,  was mir praktischer scheint.  
Alphacool Eiszapfen Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 IG - Chrome | Schnellverschlusse | Anschlusse | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company

Reicht dafür so ein Doppelnippel oder braucht man hier etwas anderes?  
Doppelnippel G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juli 2018)

Richtig, so ist es. 

Bei mir habe ich keine Adapter verwendet sondern erst ein Stück Schlauch und dann die Schnellkippungen Eiszapfen.
Denn bei Umbauarbeiten habe ich den Mora nicht dran und so kann ich den Loop wieder schliessen. Dann lässt sich der Rechner ohne den Mora auf meinem Arbeitstisch besser vor entlüften.


----------



## Pasta319 (7. Juli 2018)

@IICARUS
Ja das ist echt praktisch.  Deswegen auch der Umbau bei mir. 
Wie werden bei der Alphacool Schnellkuppulung die Schläuche montiert? Mit Kabelbinder oder etwas in die Richtung?  
Du hattest bei deinem ersten Post andere Alphacool Schnellkuppulungen gezeigt.  Gibt es da einen Unterschied außer dem 3/8 und 1/4 statt nur 1/4 wie bei dem von mir geschriebenen?  

Wird der Durchfluss von solchen Kupplungen arg behindert?  
Ich hatte überlegt für GPU und CPU nochmal solche Kupplungen zu verwenden um so mal flexibel etwas zu tauschen. 
Stelle es mir aber scher vor zwischen CPU und GPU so ein Teil unterzubringen ohne einen Umweg zu gehen.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Juli 2018)

Die Schnellkupplungen Eiszapfen kannst nehmen was du möchtest.
Bei mir sind Reduzierungen auf 1/4 Zoll drauf, daher habe ich dadurch kein Vorteil.

In meinem Fall hatte ich sie neuwertig von Privat gekauft, daher hatte ich nur diese zur Auswahl.
Schlauchanschlüsse kannst du nehmen was dir lieb ist. Ich habe mich für 13mm Tüllen entschieden da ich dort den 10mm Schlauch so schwer drauf bekomme das ich ihn ohne runter schneiden nicht mehr ab bekomme. Kabelbinder habe ich Sicherheitshalber auch drauf gemacht, hätte ich mir aber normal auch sparen können. Bei 10mm Schlauch und 10mm Tülle muss aber eine Absicherung wie Kabelbinder oder Schlauchschelle drauf.

Kannst aber auch Anschraubanschlüsse verwenden.
Habe die Tüllen für ein paar Cent bekommen und hat daher auch was Finanzielles zu tun gehabt.

In meinem Fall habe ich das versehentliche abgehen durch die 10mm auf 13mm verhindern wollen.
Aber auch wenn du 10mm auf 10mm mit Schellen verwendest  passiert normalerweise nichts.


----------



## Pasta319 (9. Juli 2018)

Super dann kann ich mir alles bestellen und zusammen bauen


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Juli 2018)

Eine wichtige Frage hatte ich noch vergessen...
Passen die Ek QDCs überhaupt auf die EK ZMT Schläuche? Die sind ja etwas dicker als andere.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juli 2018)

Wenn Schläuche etwas dicker sind (also was die Wandstärke angeht)  ist das bei verschraubten Tüllen kein Problem. Dann kann man einfach nicht so weit zuschrauben, ist aber dennoch fest und dicht. Ein viel größeres problem wäre es wenn die Schläuche zu _dünn _wären.


----------



## v3nom (21. Juli 2018)

Ja, geht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

